
Ask HN: Why do people hate Tesla? - humbfool2
I have seen the news and videos regarding many people Shorting Tesla Stock. Why do they hate Tesla so much? Tesla is one of the few companies that are trying to save the planet.
======
mimixco
Shorting stock is a financial game that you can play if you can afford it. It
might be related to disliking Elon Musk because of his some of his business
practices are shady. Personally, I think he's mostly a con man but that view
isn't widely held here on HN. If someone doesn't like his business practice
and thinks it might fail, shorting the stock could be profitable.

------
hsnewman
Shorting Tesla stock has no correlation to hating Tesla. Personally, I don't
hate the company, but I don't think I'll ever buy one (even though I could, in
cash), because I don't need or want all the high tech. Give me a long range
basic car, with roll down windows, manual locks, no self driving and I'll be
very happy.

------
PaulHoule
From a business standpoint it is tricky.

The car industry is a lot more competitive than space launches. Tesla is up
against Toyota, GM, Honda, Tata, Ford, ...

